# Special diets/sensitivities



## pmeheran (Jun 29, 2014)

This one belongs in the special diets category, but there is no category for it. When I look at recipes for various things, I keep bumping into my nemesis the chili pepper.  Courtesy, of the USAF and south east asia.   It is a case of I love the food but it does not like me.  Sometimes, it is 3 days of zantac and hurry up gas-x.  The problem is not with the stomach or mouth, but with the lower tract, and when I am particularly sensitive even tomatoes are out. Sometimes I can be adventurous, but it is really not a good idea.  I grit my teeth when the waiter says there is only a little, the idiot does not understand human allergies, any is too much. Being lazy and a fairly good cook, I would love to go to the baking/cooking aisle in the grocery story and buy a nice mix of spices, like cavender's greek, etc. and use it but too many otherwise good mixes read like a devil's inferno of noxious substances. Well, I guess I am left with mixing up my own, or buying the mixes and hoping there is none of the evil witch brew in it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you get the Penzey's catalog?  They have excellent spice blends, and are totally honest about what is in them.  Sux that you can't enjoy hot stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you get the Penzey's catalog?  They have excellent spice blends, and are totally honest about what is in them.  Sux that you can't enjoy hot stuff.



Agree completely with Dawg. Penzey's Spices has high quality goods and a quarterly catalog that includes complete descriptions, as well as recipes, and usually a free gift. Even if you order online, there's a coupon code for the free item. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 30, 2014)

I understand.  It's not spices for me, it's soy bean oil and it's in everything because it's so healthy for everyone.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 30, 2014)

My husband has a soy allergy.  I make almost all our sauces and condiments from scratch.  One thing you can watch for is lecithin.  If it says just lecithin on the label then it is most probably soy so don't buy it.  But it if it says another source you should be good.  

We use fish sauce in place of soy sauce in a lot of recipes (and he puts it on his rice) and it works out well.


----------

